# more kids today first freshener



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Barbie had two very strong doelings a little while ago. These are out of BoJangles son.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't know why upside down


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Check them out on my Facebook. Gregory T Allen


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Good job, GT.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Another nice pair of babies! I would have "liked" your Facebook page but you have a....(shivers and grimaces) very large hairy spider on it....ick ick ick.....


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful babies GT!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful ! congrats


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

beautiful babies!!! love them! congrats!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwww , so cute  adorable babies too


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice babies. They already got lotsa bone. How come you get to have all the fun?! ;P My fun don't start till Feb.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! They are beauties!!  

Sooo, when you get tired of having babies, just stuff a couple in a suitcase or box (put a couple holes in it for air) and send them to me... OK? Doelings would be preferred, but not a must. I want FB and the less white it has on it... the better!  I have to wait 7 more weeks for babies...  :tears::sigh:


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Awwwww , so cute  adorable babies too


Thank you Ma'am


----------



## BigPoplar (Oct 19, 2013)

Great kids! How much did they weigh at birth?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

9.5 and 11


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Pictures of the sisters I give up on posting pictures on here from my phone


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They sure are solid!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow!!! That's all they weighed??? They look bigger.....not that 9 and 11 are small lol. Congrats on them....maybe if I go out and show my doe the pictures she will get a move on.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

The other two are larger. All four looking like they are going to be heavy boned.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

What are your plans for them?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I may keep these two as breed stock. They look like they are going to be really good ones.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is a picture of her from when I bought her. The sires ABGA#10589355. I'm waiting on my transfer papar


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They are beautiful kids. I have to wait until January. No fair.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> They are beautiful kids. I have to wait until January. No fair.


Thanks for the rotate on the picture. These are my last 4. Next ones will be late Feb.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow. Sure is a nice family!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> Pictures of the sisters I give up on posting pictures on here from my phone


I use to have the same problem with all my pics being upside down. Never figured out why but I did find that if I crop the pic just a tiny bit they will post right side up. And congrats on the babies they are beautiful


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What beauties!!  Love those pictures. They are so cute together.  

Beautiful mom too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww mom and babies are gorgeous! Congrats on such beautiful doe kids! 

We have about a 10 week wait for babies! First 2 does first possible due date is New Years Day lol


----------

